# List of official CyanogenMod developers?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I was wondering if there is a list of CyanogenMod developers somewhere? I'd like to know who is working on it and who is working on the 'official' ports to certain devices. Thanks guys!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I was wondering if there is a list of CyanogenMod developers somewhere? I'd like to know who is working on it and who is working on the 'official' ports to certain devices. Thanks guys!


I think it's in the changelog.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I think it's in the changelog.


That helps, thanks! I'm looking for a little more too though...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

brkshr said:


> That helps, thanks! I'm looking for a little more too though...


found it:
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Community_Members


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> found it:
> http://wiki.cyanogen...mmunity_Members


Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------

